# command diskutil error



## arzoum (May 22, 2014)

Dear all,

I hope you are well. I need your help to resolve my issues on freebsd FreeBSD.


```
#/usr/local/bin/diskutil ada0 build 
...
(ada0:ata1:0:0:0): retrying command 
(ada0:ata1:0:0:0): read_dma. acb: c8 00 8f 00 80 00 00 ...
(ada0:ata1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
...

#/usr/local/bin/diskutil ada0 install
...
Mounting disk ada0
Building fstab
Creating mountpoint /ada0
Mounting /ada0s1a
Cannot find file system superblock
Warning: attemping repair of ada0s1a
Cannot find file system superblock
fsck_ufs: /dev/ada0s1a: can't read disk label
Fata error mounting ada0s1a
...
```

I have used other disks and get the same results.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD and what port/package contains the /usr/local/bin/diskutil application?


----------



## arzoum (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

I use a bandwidth manager which is installed on a FreeBSD system. So maybe a tool of this software.


----------

